
Opportunistic App Marketing: How One Developer Rode a Viral Video Wave - aaw
http://www.cultofmac.com/opportunistic-app-marketing-how-one-developer-rode-a-viral-video-wave/69344
======
gallerytungsten
That looks like a fun app, but I'll stick with a real guitar for now.

